# Control Panel Problems E460



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Ran the interior lights for about 15 minutes this evening (Not connected to mains), and then turned everything off before powering down at the control panel (holding the power switch in until it went dead)
Had to return to van to find some items and cannot get any power either from leisure battery or cab battery. The control panel will not light up.
Managed to get steps in by starting engine, but now have no lights, pump etc

I know the leisure battery was showing 12.5 volts before I switched off.

Have checked trips, and nothing is out of place there.

Off on a weeks holiday at the weekend (or so we thought), so could do with an early solution. Anybody got any ideas, recommendations or has this control panel popped its clogs?

Many thanks 

Otto


----------

